# Projector Headlights



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I got the HALO projection headlights from MATRIX RACING and love em.
I had some just projector headlights from procarparts (like these halos better)

But I am having some problems

The RIGHT side low beams keeps going out. I bought the HALOs cause the opnes from pcp died like I would replace it alsmot every week and then it finally just quit working.

I installed the HALOs on 11-27-02 the day after thanks giving and the bulb that came with it went out today while I was driving to the street races. See the other pair I had the LOW beam went out less than 3 days after isntall so I was like hell ya still going strong..

I have checked the GROUND wiring and they have good contact no paint on the frame where I grounded it. 

Has anyone had this problem? If so how did they fix it
Does anyone know how I would fix this problem period?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

yes, take the current projector headlights out.. replace the H3 and H1 bulbs. or the burned out ones.. remove all the wiring harness... wrap it up, package it, sell it on ebay, install old headlights with PIAA 9004 50/100 bulbs.. and that should solve your problem


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

on another note fatboy4.. those arent projector headlights.. those are Gaylo's.. please get it right... Projectors have an actual glass covering the low beam.. actually putting some kinda light output... make sure next time you correct this


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey chuck...

just cuz ur hatred of halo headlights dont mean u gotta tell people to sell theirs. 

fatboy4.. u should ask sethwas about this problem.. he's the expert on this.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Chuck what do you have against the halo headlamps?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *yes, take the current projector headlights out.. replace the H3 and H1 bulbs. or the burned out ones.. remove all the wiring harness... wrap it up, package it, sell it on ebay, install old headlights with PIAA 9004 50/100 bulbs.. and that should solve your problem *


Hey man, if you've got nuthin nice to say or have any USEFUL info to offer anyone, just read the post and stay silent. Just because you don't like the halos doesn't mean you have to force your opinion on others. And to say that he'd be better off getting rid of them just ain't right. If people ask for help, either offer GOOD INFO, or just shut up and allow others to do so.

BTW, Sethwas method of rewiring seems to make the most sense out of a good way of wiring up the halos. Definitely worth giving a try.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *on another note fatboy4.. those arent projector headlights.. those are Gaylo's.. please get it right... Projectors have an actual glass covering the low beam.. actually putting some kinda light output... make sure next time you correct this *


You are not making a good impression for yourself. All I ask is that you be civil, understood?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Man all I asked was for alittle help and I guess noone can help.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

WickedSR20 at least kinda pointed you in the right direction - Sethwas knows all about halos.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I did e-mail him but no response as of right now


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I responded to your e-mail. Since you said the lights worked for a while correctly, you initially wired them correctly. If only one low beam went out on its own (and the relay still 'clicks' when you turn on the lights) then the bulb was probably touched by a bare finger somewhere. If the relay doesn't click, or makes a different noise than it used to when turning on, then your relay's fried. Lastly somewhere along the lies the ground INSIDE the housing shorted. There are these tiny rubber boots that cover the bare wires inside the housig and since the wires are scrunched up its easy for the metal to touch something it shouldn't.

To save all this, just re-wire them as per the thread in the cosmetics section. Its alot easier on your engine bay since it takes up all of 4 inches of room near the lights themselves, and it saves you alot of wiring complications down the road.

Seth


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Reply I will try that just have to get all the parts since I am not used of wiring these up.
Will it work even though we installed the wiring harness alread and killed the driver side stock 1?

Also about the e-mail would I have gotten in on the boards or would I have gotten thru my e-mail cause I never did get it but thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
It should have come by e-mail, not the boards. 
You throw out all of the harness that came originally with the projectors, just save the connector that matches the projector plug plus 4 inches of wire coming out of it. 
I assume you read this: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10754

Seth

P.S. This is the e-mail I sent:
[No,
THat isn't true. So far I have never had any problems with my lights. The previous owner of them did. Maybe thats the confusion. With my re-wired setup there is no electrical complications unless a bulb goes out, or something in my car breaks, but the halos are not the culprit.

Seth ]


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *on another note fatboy4.. those arent projector headlights.. those are Gaylo's.. please get it right... Projectors have an actual glass covering the low beam.. actually putting some kinda light output... make sure next time you correct this *


i have one question???? if you think halo's or gaylo's are so crappy why is it u still post a picture of your car with them on your website?? and everybody else is right about your attitude... when joined this site all u have done is give out pointless comments and less than helpfull pointers. i can honstly say that not one thing you said has helped me for changed my mind on anything thanx to all others who have helped other fellow nissan owners


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW,
As for all the hating on NIS200SX, he only rants on halos. Nothing else. 

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *BTW,
> As for all the hating on NIS200SX, he only rants on halos. Nothing else.
> 
> Seth *


yes that is true.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *As for all the hating on NIS200SX, he only rants on halos. Nothing else.*


That still doesn't make his attitude acceptable. He's welcome to give his opinion, as is every member here, and even if I disagree with it, as I often do, I'm not going to stop him from appropriately expressing himself and his opinions. The trouble comes when he assumes some vendetta against something, i.e. the halos, and feels the need to act like an asshole.

Chuck, you're a welcome member here, and we're glad to have you and your knowledge, but we're asking you to tone it down, that's all.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

ok.. 2 notes. 1.. hatred for halos overpowers all.. im sorry.. im the hitler of halos.. 2.. I did suggest replacing the H3 and H1 bulbs.. i forgot to put the whole "or you can" part... but.. ok.. flame me for all i care.. ill just flame right back for whatever you people hate... i think its funny. no one every flames people who hate Neon lighting.. no one flames haters of Aluminum wing spoilers... oh well.. call me satan.. im on FIIRREEQ


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *i think its funny. no one every flames people who hate Neon lighting.. no one flames haters of Aluminum wing spoilers... oh well.. call me satan.. im on FIIRREEQ *


That's because people that hate alumium wings don't go up to the owner of the wing and tell them how much their car sucks. If you hate halos, I think it would be alot more MATURE to say that you don't have a taste for them or better yet, just read.

Hell, this isn't even the member's rides section. He didn't ask for your opinion he had a question and was looking for an answer.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *ok.. 2 notes. 1.. hatred for halos overpowers all.. im sorry.. im the hitler of halos.. 2.. I did suggest replacing the H3 and H1 bulbs.. i forgot to put the whole "or you can" part... but.. ok.. flame me for all i care.. ill just flame right back for whatever you people hate... i think its funny. no one every flames people who hate Neon lighting.. no one flames haters of Aluminum wing spoilers... oh well.. call me satan.. im on FIIRREEQ *


1. I am not flaming, I am doing my job as a moderator.
2. Hitler committed suicide. Cyanide pill and a gunshot to the head.
3. I don't think it's funny.
4. Other people don't get flamed because they express their opinions in appropriate manners. People who are unable to express themselves in a manner that is condusive to the continued operation of this board often receive a PM or other warning from either myself, one of the other moderators, or both.
5. We could moan on and on about your lovely GT-R badge, but we don't. Know why? Two reasons: Nobody really cares, and it's your car, so it doesn't really matter. Follow this example.

Understand this: I am here to maintain order. Your comments about halos are in direct opposition to the order and civility that this board strives for. And you're not the one that gets to make the final decision on what is appropriate and what isn't. If you wish to continue posting in my sections, you're going to have to get that figured out. Continue this behavior, and you will find your inappropriate posts edited or deleted, or you might just get yourself banned, which right now is a very real possibility. If you have any further questions, you are more than welcome to discuss them with me over PM or e-mail.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*issues*

The way that Niss200sxGTR says things most of the time comes across as being really mean. We are all entitled to our view points. We do have to be careful how we say things though. That would be like me going up to every one I see and pointing out every little thing they do wrong just because I'm a christian and I know whats right. I'm not trying to be sarcastic thats how I feel. Just be carefull how you say it.

P.s. before you guys freak out about that comment I am a christian so I'm not trying to insult any body, just using that as an example.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Haha,
Holy war here we come...

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

No holy war - Chuck got his ass banned, as you can see. His threat of coming back with a different user ID will probably not come to fruition either...

The moral of the story - act like an ass, get banned.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

did chuck really get banned ??? cause i had a problem with him ever since he got on this forum but i kept my mouth shut most of the time. If hes not banned i say go back and look at all comments he made and decide then. Anywho i installed my buddies halos on his 200 and the info i got from sethwas works fine so far.. thankx guys


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *i have one question???? if you think halo's or gaylo's are so crappy why is it u still post a picture of your car with them on your website?? and everybody else is right about your attitude... when joined this site all u have done is give out pointless comments and less than helpfull pointers. i can honstly say that not one thing you said has helped me for changed my mind on anything thanx to all others who have helped other fellow nissan owners *



YOU GO BOY!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *1. I am not flaming, I am doing my job as a moderator.
> 2. Hitler committed suicide. Cyanide pill and a gunshot to the head.
> 3. I don't think it's funny.
> 4. Other people don't get flamed because they express their opinions in appropriate manners. People who are unable to express themselves in a manner that is condusive to the continued operation of this board often receive a PM or other warning from either myself, one of the other moderators, or both.
> ...




Ahhhh OWNED.. LOL... Looks like some Ghetto came out of your blaster there Samo.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

lol, yeah, Chuck got his ass banned. If he does come back with a different UID, we'll find him, and IP ban him.

My ghetto powers are unstoppable!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

LMAO.. Power of the Ghetto!


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea, you got him on that freakin GT-R badge though, hahahaha.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Even though that was funny, it wasn't the point.

Chuck got banned because of his unrelenting attitude. He was banned because he was unwilling to follow the rules. He got banned because he refused to be a reasonable person.

So, everybody, before you post, please, please think, 'if I read this, would I get mad?" If your answer is yes, change your post, or click the back button.


----------

